# Cramping after D&E



## ktcl (Jul 12, 2003)

I had a D&E on Tuesday morning. The bleeding had almost stopped by Wednesday afternoon. Then I went for acupuncture, and that got the blood moving again (which she said it very well could, but that would be good, getting things out that needed to get out). Now it's Saturday evening and I'm still bleeding. It's never been a ton... one or two pads during the day. But today (and some over the past few days) I am feeling kinda crampy. Not bad, just dull pain. And I'm a little surprised by it.

This is my 4th miscarriage, but my first D&E. The last m/c was the furthest along, at 9 weeks, and it was really painful for the day it happened, but not really after that, so this is why I am kind of surprised.

Anyone have any similar experiences? I'm not really worried, just a little confused.


----------



## PrayinFor12 (Aug 25, 2007)

I had a D&C Thursday. After the initial few hours I was waking up, I had very little pain until Saturday. Kinda weird. A full day of very little, then a day that was crampy. And today, Sunday morning, I'm already hurting again. I don't know - but it looks like it can come and go.


----------



## ktcl (Jul 12, 2003)

Yeah, I ended up calling the Dr. on call last night, who didn't call back for several hours, but when he did, said it was pretty typical to have a bunch more cramping 4-5 days after. I'm just really ready for it to stop.


----------



## PrayinFor12 (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info Katie. Good to be warned.

I hope it stops soon.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

The only time I had bleeding that continued was wen I retained placenta. I would want an US.


----------



## haleyelianasmom (Nov 5, 2005)

I had a D&C last month and I was crampy for a week or two. I barely bled at all after the D&C, I was just crampy. Then when af came, I had much more cramping than usual. I'm sorry for your loss and I hope you feel better soon!


----------

